# Look Ergopost vs. Thomson Masterpiece



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm building up my first Look (a 585 Ultra) and would appreciate anyone's input on my seatpost selection. The Ergopost is a sweet looking post and would go great with the frame, but my experience with single-bolt clamps has not been good. I've had problems with the clamp coming loose on both an Easton carbon post and a Litespeed (Real) titanium one. It seems like the only way to get them to sit is to severely over-torque the bolt. FWIW, my seat for this build will have carbon rails. My experience with Thomson seatposts has been excellent. It won't look as sleek as the Ergo, but the two-bolt clamp design is solid. The weight between the Thomson Masterpiece (160 at 240 mm, claimed) and the Ergopost (180 at 300 mm, claimed) is comparable once you factor in claimed weight vs. actual and stock size differences.

Anyone have any experiences with the Ergopost and in particular, any clamp issues? I'll post pics of the bike once I have it built up. Merci.


----------



## jamesau (Apr 22, 2002)

I've the Look Ergopost 2 on a 481 and Thomson Elites on other bikes. They both work and you will be happy with either, but each design has distinct advantages/disadvantages over the other. 

Ergopost (+): aesthetics, very wide range of setback adjustability
Ergopost (-): single bolt design, highly recessed bolt makes access difficult/impossible with minitool (you may need to carry dedicated allen wrench for on-the-road adjustment), clear coat finish more prone to scratching (think workstand clamping).

Thomson (+): strength, fantastic 2-bolt design, durable finish, available in black or silver depending on size.
Thomson (-): limited setback adjustability (relative to Look), aesthetics (some don't like the bent setback design.... I think it looks geat if bend is close to collar).

Enjoy your new 585!


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I have the Look and my Park "minitool" works fine.... however, it has design issues. I find that I need to predict how much the seat angle will adjust as I tighten it, so it is a bit of a puzzle to set properly. I also have found that it likes to slip over time. It is my least favorite post.

Do you really need setback?



jamesau said:


> I've the Look Ergopost 2 on a 481 and Thomson Elites on other bikes. They both work and you will be happy with either, but each design has distinct advantages/disadvantages over the other.
> 
> Ergopost (+): aesthetics, very wide range of setback adjustability
> Ergopost (-): single bolt design, highly recessed bolt makes access difficult/impossible with minitool (you may need to carry dedicated allen wrench for on-the-road adjustment), clear coat finish more prone to scratching (think workstand clamping).
> ...


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

filtersweep said:


> I have the Look and my Park "minitool" works fine.... however, it has design issues. I find that I need to predict how much the seat angle will adjust as I tighten it, so it is a bit of a puzzle to set properly. I also have found that it likes to slip over time. It is my least favorite post.
> 
> Do you really need setback?


Thanks very much for the replies. This confirms why I'm leaning toward the Thomson. I don't know if I'll need the setback until I build it up but I'm fine with the bend of the Thomson if that's the case. I guess function wins over form this time.


----------



## wArden (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd highly recommend any Thomson post to anybody as they are very strong, reasonably light and well manufactured.
Sure it's not the lightest but the clamping mechanism is one of the most dependable and well made in the business.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

I've just put a setback Thomson Elite post on my De Rosa (I lust for a 595 though, so can I still contribute to this...er, post?) and it looks great to me. Enough set back? 16mm. But the capability to achieve the exact level overrides any other consideration for me.

The Thomson will always sell on Ebay if you don't like it and it'll be much cheaper to buy than a Look ergopost. The initial dialling-in of a bike is always trial and error in fit and aesthetics. So I say try the Thomson.


----------

